# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fisiología y Sanidad  Senasa levantó prohibición a importación de bovinos y carnes, vísceras y menudencias de bovinos de Canadá

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Lima, nov. 01 (ANDINA).-* El Servicio Nacional de Sanidad Agraria (Senasa) levantó hoy la prohibición a la importación de bovinos y carnes, vísceras y menudencias de bovinos procedentes de Canadá, y dispuso que su Dirección de Sanidad Animal establezca los requisitos sanitarios transitorios para su importación.  
Igualmente, la Dirección de Sanidad Animal adoptará las medidas sanitarias complementarias a fin de garantizar el cumplimiento de esta disposición. 
Cabe señalar que en el año 2004 el Senasa prohibió la importación de bovinos, ovinos, caprinos, cérvidos y felinos domésticos y silvestres vivos; cuyo origen sea los países afectados por la Encefalopatía Espongiforme Bovina (EEB), conocida como mal de las vacas locas, entre ellos Canadá. 
Esta prohibición también afecto a los productos y subproductos de origen bovino, ovino, caprino y cérvidos (incluyendo cerebro, médula espinal, timo, bazo tonsilas, intestinos, tejido nervioso y tejido linfoide) y de harinas de carne y hueso destinados a la alimentación animal. 
Sin embargo la Resolución N° 1252 de la Comunidad Andina (CAN) faculta a los países miembros a establecer requisitos sanitarios transitorios para la importación de bovinos, carnes, vísceras y menudencias de bovinos procedentes de Canadá, con fundamento en estudios de análisis de riesgo, los cuales estarán basados en evidencias científicas disponibles.Temas similares: Artículo: Senasa fija más requisitos sanitarios para importar semen de bovinos, ovinos y caprinos Artículo: Senasa establece requisitos sanitarios para importación de vísceras de aves y porcinos de Brasil Establecen requisitos zoosanitarios para importar Peptonas derivados de bovinos y/o porcinos de Alemania Vacunarán a bovinos contra fiebre aftosa en cuatro departamentos Vacunarán a bovinos contra fiebre aftosa en cuatro departamentos

----------

